# 40k Ork release in June (26th May: More WD pics in first post)



## Kroothawk

New pics at the bottom of this post

Hi,
while today's WD already confirmed 40k Orks in the next issue, here is the leaked cover of next week's WD:









Here some rumours on what the release will bring:


Squidbot over at Dakka said:


> The new mid size stompa thing looks like a pregnant Deff Dread. Comes with various weapon mountings, including what looks like a KFF.
> New Gretchin models, including a grot oiler.
> New mega nobs, not plastic versions of the existing.
> Big Mek in mega armour with some interesting KFF like add ons.
> Big Mek in Mega Armour with shoulder mounted weapons, maybe SAG but doesn't look like it.
> Warboss is similar to the remodelling of the Helbrute from Dark Vengeance, it looks like a reworking of the AOBR Warboss with an attack Squig
> New Pain Boy with a kind of Narthecium cybork hand.
> Flash Gitz (They look particularly awesome, very much like Freebootaz with loads of variation in the kit).
> Big Gunz. Total redesign.
> (...)
> Gretchin Big Gunz have had a full redesign. Much bigger.





La Taberna de Laurana over at Faeit 212 said:


> Gorkanaught/Morkanaut, it will cost 65 pounds, 85 euro, 105 USD...
> It´s a new stompa for orks, with transport for 6 miniatures, with new arms.
> It´s almost the size of an Imperial Knight, about 1 or 2 inches less than it.
> 
> (...)
> Dual Kit Gorkanaught/Morkanaut 1 Model $105
> The Crimson Fist: GW Exclusive novel by John French $24
> How to Paint Citadel Miniatures: Ork Gorkanaut
> Mournfant Brown Spray- Basecoat Spray $18


Here new Ork art from the new rulebook set, a hint on the new Codex cover?










From Dakka:




























Morkanaut surrounded by new Meganobz models:










From 4chan (note the Killacan with 2 guns!):










More WD pics added 27th May:













































































From GW's Blog today:


----------



## The 13th

I dont own anything Orc personally and at this point in my hobby it wont be something I invest in soon I need to get back to saving again and control my spending.

But this makes me very excited for the Orc players


----------



## Woodzee316

it's felt like we've been waiting forever.
new models and looking forward to the new big guns, and what appears to be an answer to the Imperial Knight. makes sense with ork mentality "ooh look big robot attacker we need one of them but let's make it bigger

yeah! bring it stompin umies da nu way.


----------



## Zion

Makes me glad I decided to start Bad Moons.

I just hope they don't get the same nerf bat treatment Sisters did.


----------



## ntaw

Zion said:


> I just hope they don't get the same nerf bat treatment Sisters did.


I'd say you're right cursed if they do!


----------



## Zion

ntaw said:


> I'd say you're right cursed if they do!


:shok:

That's just not very nice to even joke about! :cray:


----------



## TechPr1est

im sorry guys but i have literally ejaculated in my pants

i have only been waiting for this for 3 years but i knows others have for longer- still


OH MY FUCKING GAWD 

im so excited, i get paid on the 22nd so i can afford it YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH


even though that pregnant deff dread/ baby stompa looks kinda ugly im still fucking buying that
and the new grots
and the flash giz 
aand definatley the new mega nobz


----------



## Kroothawk

La Taberna de Laurana over at Faeit 212 said:


> Gorkanaught/Morkanaut, it will cost 65 pounds, 85 euro, 105 USD...
> It´s a new stompa for orks, with transport for 6 miniatures, with new arms.
> It´s almost the size of an Imperial Knight, about 1 or 2 inches less than it.
> 
> (...)
> Dual Kit Gorkanaught/Morkanaut 1 Model $105
> The Crimson Fist: GW Exclusive novel by John French $24
> How to Paint Citadel Miniatures: Ork Gorkanaut
> Mournfant Brown Spray- Basecoat Spray $18


Compare:
Stompa is £70 (+5), € 95 (+10), $115.50 (+10.5)


----------



## mayegelt

I prefer the old Gargant models from Epic to the look of that  though a Large Walker that is also a transport sounds like a bit of a weird idea that might be cool.


----------



## Zion

Guess what made it into the 7th edition fluff book (image courtesy of Dakka):










So yeah, Mega Meks with KFFs exist apparently.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Meganobz, MegaMek KFF, led by Grotsnik. Thats gonna be a silly combo. T5, 5+cover, FNP, 2 Wounds, Fearless.


----------



## ntaw

Zion said:


> That's just not very nice to even joke about!


:laugh: I'm sure you'll be fine. Do you think this would tie into Orks being in the 7th edition starter set in conjunction with their new Codex?


----------



## SilverTabby

Good grief, it's hard enough to beat them with my poor nids as it is!


----------



## MidnightSun

ntaw said:


> :laugh: I'm sure you'll be fine. Do you think this would tie into Orks being in the 7th edition starter set in conjunction with their new Codex?


GW have stated that they're re-releasing Dark Vengeance with the 7th edition rules. I'm skeptical of any other starter set at the moment.

On topic:

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## ntaw

MidnightSun said:


> GW have stated that they're re-releasing Dark Vengeance with the 7th edition rules.


Damn, I missed that and am saddened by it as well. At least it won't interfere with more Codex's being released, like Orks!


----------



## Woodzee316

So is there an actual release date yet? I was just on GW site and they still have the old codex listed for sale.
just way to excited now. 

Re-reading a few of the rumours, I can't see how warp points are going to tie into the psychic phase, as they say you get charge points if you kill a unit with shootas, or if you charge with choppas. These are both now after the psychic phase, unless they get added to the following psychic phase. That many charge points (dice) would give the orks a huge amount of deny dice every turn. 

Anyway will just have to wait and see. waited this long for it another Month isn't going to hurt.


----------



## scscofield

Rumors often are wrong.


----------



## Zion

GW won't pull the codex until the next one goes on pre-order. So at soonest we'll officially know by next Friday (sooner if we get pictures of the WD soon). Though that can be hit or miss on if it's a full release with pre-orders starting next week, or just a wave of models with everything else coming out later.


----------



## Insanity

This is a lucky coincidence. My interest in Orks has risen lately and now they seem to be getting an update 

This happened a few years ago with Dark Eldar as well before they got all their new stuff.

Hey Zion, want me to gain some interest in SoB for you? :wink:


----------



## Zion

Insanity said:


> This is a lucky coincidence. My interest in Orks has risen lately and now they seem to be getting an update
> 
> This happened a few years ago with Dark Eldar as well before they got all their new stuff.
> 
> Hey Zion, want me to gain some interest in SoB for you? :wink:


I don't know if that'd help to be honest. They got an update just last year, and it can only be described as an act of domestic violence against the army by the writers.


----------



## Radeb86

Well for me orks are my let's be crazy and try this army so a new dex will bring alive my free time back to the hobby


----------



## DeathGlam

Perfect timing, not for myself but my gaming clubs resident Ork player should be back in the next few weeks. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Roganzar

Well, now I have a reason to get back to my orks. Got side tracked w/space marine projects lately. I've been waiting a long time for this codex. Greenskins are my favorite, mostly due to them having the best fluff in their books.


----------



## Zion

From Dakka:


























From GW's Blog today:


----------



## raven_jim

Looks like gw are going to ruin orks much like they did with the new chaos models... Looking cartoony already


----------



## Zion

Pft. The new Chaos Models don't look "Cartoony".

And if you're basing it off Mutilators, they're based off Obliterators who've been around since THIRD. 

Also a LOT of GW's older model designs are FAR more cartoony than the stuff they're putting out now.

Anyways:


----------



## scscofield

Unless there is another page, I didn't see a listing for a new codex. Just a couple new models.....


----------



## Zion

scscofield said:


> Unless there is another page, I didn't see a listing for a new codex. Just a couple new models.....


True. If Orks are getting update they're getting a wave release first it seems.


----------



## Einherjar667

raven_jim said:


> Looks like gw are going to ruin orks much like they did with the new chaos models... Looking cartoony already



What are you talking about? Or is this just more inane negativity and divisiveness from the contrarians.


----------



## bitsandkits

I spy with my little eye something beginning with plastic meganobs (in the morkanaught picture) and we dont get the codex in week one chaps it comes in week two


----------



## Zion




----------



## d3m01iti0n

Im all done with the game itself but I am digging the models.


----------



## morfangdakka

raven_jim said:


> Looks like gw are going to ruin orks much like they did with the new chaos models... Looking cartoony already


What are you talking about? and orks have always looked cartoony have you seen the 2 ed. models the new stuff looks great and what you don't like you convert. :good:



bitsandkits said:


> I spy with my little eye something beginning with plastic meganobs (in the morkanaught picture) and we dont get the codex in week one chaps it comes in week two


It may be new meganobs or they may be conversions hard to tell from picture but hopefully new ones. 

Bits for the bits gods Mork and Gork.


----------



## Kroothawk

Squidbot over at Dakka confirmed that these are the new Meganobz models on the Morkanaut pic.

And the pic in post #31 (yellow Ork vs Blood Angels pic) seems to confirm that Killacans can have 2 guns now.

BTW I updated the first post to include all new pics.


----------



## emporershand89

Oh Hewll yeah, bout time the WWWAAGGHHH got some new bitz and Gitz to fight with. _BEAST MODE!!!!!_


----------



## MidnightSun

bitsandkits said:


> I spy with my little eye something beginning with plastic meganobs (in the morkanaught picture) and we dont get the codex in week one chaps it comes in week two


By Gork you're right, I'm pretty sure they're new as they'd be rather drastic conversions - that one directly behind the Gorkanaut, on the far right, has a head, bosspole and chest grille that I don't recognize from any other kit.

*Waaaaaaaagh!*


----------



## bitsandkits

MidnightSun said:


> By Gork you're right, I'm pretty sure they're new as they'd be rather drastic conversions - that one directly behind the Gorkanaut, on the far right, has a head, bosspole and chest grille that I don't recognize from any other kit.
> 
> *Waaaaaaaagh!*


yep definitely 3 never seen before models, cannot see anything on them that makes me think conversion,besides i would be very shocked if meganobs were not in this release, im gonna guess a three pack, with 50mm bases and possibly some form of mek boy alternate build and possibly with a character included in the kit like ogryns?


----------



## d3m01iti0n

I see two helmeted Meganobz, thats a nice touch.


----------



## Zion

Courtesy of /tg/:


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Looks soooooooooooooo much better with the different angles.


----------



## mayegelt

Oh noes, those articles are in foreigneise!!!

Though Morka 250pts, Gorka 245pts...


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Assuming that is WD......why would rules for new units be printed in WD when a new dex is coming soon? Unless there is no new Ork dex coming, just new units? Because honestly the codex is fine as it stands but could benefit from those powerhouses, plastic kits, and a FAQ.


----------



## SonofVulkan

I think the Imperial Knight rules were in WD a week before the codex was released. If the Codex is out the week after I think that makes its release date June 14th. A day before Fathers day......(starts putting Operation daddy wants Ork codex into motion.)


----------



## Zion

From Dakka:


Rubs said:


> 'ERE WE GO!


----------



## Kroothawk

Seems like the FAQ just robbed Zogwort his special squid-morphing ability and all Ork special powers are changed to daemonology because "forging the narrative". 
So chances are that the Ork Codex is also tyranidized to total blandness, esp. as the new big kit has uncompetitive rules.


----------



## bitsandkits

Kroothawk said:


> Seems like the FAQ just robbed Zogwort his special squid-morphing ability and all Ork special powers are changed to daemonology because "forging the narrative".
> So chances are that the Ork Codex is also tyranidized to total blandness, esp. as the new big kit has uncompetitive rules.


Wow someone got out of the bed the wrong side this morning :shok:


----------



## Jacobite

d3m01iti0n said:


> Assuming that is WD......why would rules for new units be printed in WD when a new dex is coming soon? Unless there is no new Ork dex coming, just new units? Because honestly the codex is fine as it stands but could benefit from those powerhouses, plastic kits, and a FAQ.


They did it with Storm Troopers or whatever they are called now.


----------



## mayegelt

As I said before, having a large walker thing what is costing 300pts and giving everything within 6" of this fat monster a 5+ cover save if Kustom Force Field remains the same.
I think that is a huge bonus compared to the old Big Mek having it and effectively giving a 7" wide aura from the centre of his base.
This model looks a good 5" wide/deep (cant really tell) this means that the force field is then projected into a 11" wide aura, though of course the Morkanaut takes up a large central bit of it, the increased width covers a larger area around it.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Here is my view on the Weirdboy, cut/paste from B&C...



Capping at 10 would make sense to me. Using Leadership as the variable for a Psychic test, one would assume that Mob Rule is already knocking the Weirdboy up to 10 in an appropriately sized mob. Thats just my view of it.

I looked over all the new Daemonology powers, and its not a bad trade up. The only thing they really lost was WHAAUUGGHH. There are acceptable substitues for the rest of the powers; Ere We Go is still represented, Hammerhand (+2 Str) is a decent tradeoff for Warpath (+1A). The Vortex is nasty if it goes off but is a nasty (but hilarious) form of Eadbang if it goes wrong. There are some shooting powers that make up for Zzap and Frazzle. The shot at rolling a 6 on the Peril table for God Mode is really really nice. So all in all it seems like a good transition; I preferred the randomness but hey, nothing cool that make sense lasts in the grim darkness of the future.

Malefic is pretty idiotic however, and Im guessing Daemons arent selling well because thats just a money grab. Im also guessing that Weirdboys will have Force weapons in their new book, so the Force table will grant them ID.


----------



## locustgate

Jacobite said:


> They did it with Storm Troopers or whatever they are called now.


Storm Military


----------



## Zion

bitsandkits said:


> Wow someone got out of the bed the wrong side this morning :shok:


Don't mind Kroot. He's German, which means he's genetically predisposition to being a pessimist. 

Seriously though, I think the Orks are going to get their own powers back in the new book, it's just that the Dev team didn't want to take the time (or didn't have the time) to properly update all the old codex powers into 7th ed standards so they pulled them instead.


----------



## Kroothawk

Zion said:


> Don't mind Kroot. He's German, which means he's genetically predisposition to being a pessimist.
> 
> Seriously though, I think the Orks are going to get their own powers back in the new book, it's just that the Dev team didn't want to take the time (or didn't have the time) to properly update all the old codex powers into 7th ed standards so they pulled them instead.


And you are American, so you have probably seen GW's secret files


----------



## MidnightSun

Depending on points costs, the Gorkanaut/Morkanaut seems kinda bad. If it costs more than, I dunno, 250pts, I highly doubt it'll grace my gaming table.


----------



## Zion

Kroothawk said:


> And you are American, so you have probably seen GW's secret files


You mean the ones where GW will spend their time drinking tea and making an inferior quality product because they're British? Who hasn't seen those?


----------



## Zion

From Natfka:


> *via an anonymous source on Faeit 212*
> Ork units over a certain large size generate a warp charge. Each separate combat Orks are in generate a warp charge.
> 
> Multiple units in the same combat are treated as a single group in regards to hit the size threshold for generating warp charges, so that several small units can mob up to generate a charge where they would not be able to otherwise.


----------



## Woodzee316

That sounds nice @Zion. 
I had my first run with my orks in 7th against my friends nids army hurt me big time in the psychic phase he rolled a 1 in one turn and a 2 in another although he had 8 and 9 respectively so no chance to deny anything majorly hamstrung my troops. so hopefully there will be some truth in that rumour just for the deny dice.


----------



## ntaw

Noticed some pre-orders up, as well as this hilarious little picture from the top of their website:


----------



## mrknify

Awe just stompas.. I hope for grots and more buggies.

Oh and...


WAAAAAAGGH!!


----------



## bitsandkits

http://i.imgur.com/LL7Z2zD.jpgGrot big guns/buggies and plastic flash gitz have been spotted on favebook, will post the link but im on my phone and im crap with it
http://www.dakkadakka.com/s/i/at/at2/2014/5/31/e5c251e36e02635ae58d724e3b8b2265_61590.jpeg


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Okay so those Big Guns are SICK. I saw the Flash Gitz and rules last night and Im very happy with them; they should finally dump suitable dakka but in a random Orky fashion. 

Also in that Big Guns pic I see a Meganob, a new BigMek, and possibly the SAG Mek is from the same kit? The gun itself looks a bit different and has electric bolts sticking off of it. Normally I would say custom but GW doesnt really post customized models. Would make sense to have a Big Mek box with SAG, KFF, and all the rest of his options. So I think that is the first look at him.

EDIT: Looks like dual ranged on Kans is confirmed. Thats awesome and you should see them making a comeback.


----------



## Moriouce

6+ save? No option for eavy armour? No Badrukk? I fear that will set them back quite a bit. But ten of them in a BW would be a nice gunwagon. As long as they can use their gitfinda onboard! But then theybdie to No Escape instead. Nice models but crap on the board!


----------



## locustgate

d3m01iti0n said:


>


Step 1: Open package
Step 2: Open Book cover to page 1
Step 3: Read Page 1
Step 4: Turn page to page 2
Repeat as needed.

I really don't know why you need a guide to read a guide.


----------



## bitsandkits

Moriouce said:


> 6+ save? No option for eavy armour? No Badrukk? I fear that will set them back quite a bit. But ten of them in a BW would be a nice gunwagon. As long as they can use their gitfinda onboard! But then theybdie to No Escape instead. Nice models but crap on the board!


i think thats just WD page, might have slightly different things in the codex,will have to see i guess.lookslike they may have included parts to fashion Badrukk from this kit like they did Nork with the Ogryns.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Moriouce said:


> 6+ save? No option for eavy armour? No Badrukk? I fear that will set them back quite a bit. But ten of them in a BW would be a nice gunwagon. As long as they can use their gitfinda onboard! But then theybdie to No Escape instead. Nice models but crap on the board!


I disagree. These guys are like Lootas and should be planted in cover at all times. Should be to hard to keep them as backfield Deep Strike counters or scoot them to midfield and camp. Also wait for a dex to see HQs. If Flash Gitz got this kind of attention you can bet Badrukk will be around.


----------



## Moriouce

d3m01iti0n said:


> I disagree. These guys are like Lootas and should be planted in cover at all times. Should be to hard to keep them as backfield Deep Strike counters or scoot them to midfield and camp. Also wait for a dex to see HQs. If Flash Gitz got this kind of attention you can bet Badrukk will be around.



Lets how Badrukk is a HQ choice.but for the rest, that is what lootas do. But sure, I'm buy your opinion.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Moriouce said:


> Lets how Badrukk is a HQ choice.but for the rest, that is what lootas do. But sure, I'm buy your opinion.


Theyre both shooty but have two different roles:

Lootas: Long range Autocannons with the potential of 3 shots. Decent Str/AP but have the potential to dump a ton of shots more than halfway across the board. Theyre excellent at controlling fire lanes and have the shot volume to make up for poor BS. 

Flash Gitz: Short range (think Bolters) with average Str but Random AP. They need to be much closer which will require transport but if they get lucky with rolls they will be punching through Terminators. BS3 for standing still. Okay! 10 Flash Gitz (and lets forget about what Badrukk could potentially bring) will pour 30 BS3 shots with a good chance at forcing Invul rolls; at the worst case its a high volume of regular saves. Theyre no slouches in CC either so they can easily follow up the barrage and mop up the survivors, whereas the Lootas should always utilize their max range and not bother CCing.


----------



## venomlust

locustgate said:


> Step 1: Open package
> Step 2: Open Book cover to page 1
> Step 3: Read Page 1
> Step 4: Turn page to page 2
> Repeat as needed.
> 
> I really don't know why you need a guide to read a guide.


Yeah, that's a serious criticism I have as well. 

I'd pay the same price for a book that doesn't include pages that are a total waste of space. I'd also pay less, but y'know.

I'd take a table of contents over "how to use this book" any day. Silly layout.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Ive got a Ork/Ork vs IG/Stormtrooper game set for next Saturday. Running some Lootas as Flash Gits along with the new rules. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Moriouce

d3m01iti0n said:


> Ive got a Ork/Ork vs IG/Stormtrooper game set for next Saturday. Running some Lootas as Flash Gits along with the new rules. Ill let you know how it goes.



Sounds intresting! I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## Adramalech

Why can't GW be like everyone else and have a table of contents in their book? I feel like my intelligence has been insulted, and I feel like GW better cut it the fuck out with this pretentious crap.


----------



## locustgate

Adramalech said:


> Why can't GW be like everyone else and have a table of contents in their book? I feel like my intelligence has been insulted, and I feel like GW better cut it the fuck out with this pretentious crap.


Shrug trying to pandor to 6 year olds?


----------



## venomlust

Adramalech said:


> Why can't GW be like everyone else and have a table of contents in their book? I feel like my intelligence has been insulted, and I feel like GW better cut it the fuck out with this pretentious crap.


You know, just after making my comment, I have to say that GW made it happen. Finally got my rulebook and there's a table of contents immediately after the title page.

I take it back GW, my nerd rage subsides... for now.


----------



## MidnightSun

Flash Gitz look absolutely amazingsauce.

Big Guns looks absolutely amazingsauce.

Meganobz look total balls, which is unfortunate.

Shokk Attack Gun looks almost exactly like the current model, but not falling apart under it's own weight every five minutes (I have metal and am not willing to buy Finecast for a unit that's really terrible in game) and hopefully with better rules.

Overall? Probably going to get some Big Guns if they stay the same rules-wise, other than that I'm pretty much glad I only have enough money set aside for the Codex, since I don't really like the other stuff (yeah, ok, the Flash Git models are amazing, but I don't like the look of the rules too much). Gonna play a bunch of games first, see how they do with my current army of a gigantic blob of Boyz, Nobstar in a Battlewagon, 2 Dakkajets and 15 Lootas.


----------



## Zion

From Dakka:


Squidbot said:


> New Dok looks to be nob sized. Quite likely a character. Cybork hand could be a PK but it has fingers. Well... scalpels and syringes.
> Both look mono pose.







Killa Kan with two shooting weapons on the left:









Some _*speculation*_ from Dakka based on the Flash Gitz leak:


> -Waaaggghhh! swapped for 'ere we go, an always on boost to charging. Waaaggghhh! itself may still be a army rule.
> -Regular nobs must be getting cheaper. Flashgits all have bosspoles, gitfindas, stikkbombs, and the snazzgun, which is worth more than a 5 point big shoota. I'd ballpark them at 15 or less if they don't get stat buffs. (for reference, a basic nob has the durability of 12 points of boy, and the offensive assault power of around 10 points of sluggaboy depending on the target).
> -Dedicated transports may be given out more freely.
> -Painboy upgrade is gone. Combined with the fact we know a new plastic painboy like model is on the way, we can guess there are rules changes (ic status?) for them. Or GW could just bone us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Badrukk has probably been moved over to be an HQ to fill space due the removal of Zogwart and Wazdakka.
> -Flashgits shooting power is very good against T3-5 compared to lootas, and even T6 without factoring in AP. If they are not outliers in terms of power, we could potentially be seeing many buffs for our units, possibly even lootas themselves. (Don't laugh, lootas are currently only between AM heavy weapon squads and Chaos havocs in terms of power)


----------



## Adramalech

venomlust said:


> You know, just after making my comment, I have to say that GW made it happen. Finally got my rulebook and there's a table of contents immediately after the title page.
> 
> I take it back GW, my nerd rage subsides... for now.


Well, now I'm almost willing to bet it was just crap they threw in there so there'd be more pages, so they could (by their logic, anyway) justify charging more for it.


----------



## Zion

This thread is about Ork rumors. If you want to discuss the core rulebook release I suggest starting a topic over in the 40k section.


----------



## Adramalech

Well, in that vein, Idk, I told my friend about the flash gitz. He seemed pleased with the development....

Flash gitz have been sorely needed for a long, long time.


----------



## Woodzee316

I hope all the hype about flash gitz is as good as they make out as I love to use all the units but I have never been able to find away to include flash gitz. as muxh as I liked the models and loved baducks miniature just couldn't justify them.

I love my orks and would love to make it viable for all units to be included in an army and looking especially forward to the orkanaughts


----------



## George Golem

Hmmmm... not a fan of the Gorkanaut. Looks a little too boxy for my liking. I really dig those flash gitz though, cant wait to get my hands of them


----------



## MidnightSun

From the Flash Gitz, we can tell that Nobz are the same stats, since 'Freebooterz are as tough as Nobz', but likely to be cheaper.

This pleases me greatly.

Although nothing about Feel No Pain, which was my big hope


----------



## d3m01iti0n

MidnightSun said:


> From the Flash Gitz, we can tell that Nobz are the same stats, since 'Freebooterz are as tough as Nobz', but likely to be cheaper.
> 
> This pleases me greatly.
> 
> Although nothing about Feel No Pain, which was my big hope


Well if rumors are true then the Painboy will be an IC and he will go wherever he wants.


----------



## MidnightSun

d3m01iti0n said:


> Well if rumors are true then the Painboy will be an IC and he will go wherever he wants.


And if not you can just bring Unbound and use Painbosses anyway :victory:


----------



## d3m01iti0n

How does a Painboss work? Im guessing he is FW and I dont get into that stuff much unfortunately.


----------



## MidnightSun

d3m01iti0n said:


> How does a Painboss work? Im guessing he is FW and I dont get into that stuff much unfortunately.


He's an Independant Character Painboy from the Dread Mob list, HQ choice. Exactly the same as a regular Painboy, same points cost, but can bring a Power Klaw and some other gear. Means you can bring squads of 30 Boyz and replace the Nob with a Painboss if you're bringing Unbound since Painbosses are fairly cheap (75pts with Power Klaw) to do the same thing but give the squad Feel No Pain.


----------



## Zion

Pulled from Dakka, a summary of BoW's claims of what's coming (some kind of formation thing):


> Formation - 'ork warband' - warboss, mek, unit of nobs, six boys mobs, one unit of grots. Gives Boss of the Waaagh! Greenskin Hordes and Stampede rules.
> 
> Boss of the Waaagh! Lets you re-roll your warlord trait if taken as a primary detachment.
> 
> Greenskin Hordes. "Evey unit with ten or more models in the detachment gains the Hammer of Wrath special rule... and in every assault phase in which is successfuly charges an enemy unit the dice rolled for it's charge range in ten or more before modifers..." The wording here is confusing; not sure if it means that Hammer of Wrath only works if you roll ten or more, or if there was another rule which got cut out.
> 
> Stampede! If the formation's warboss is your warlord, he can use his Waaagh! special rule each and every turn after the first. This implies that warbosses have a special rule called 'Waaagh!' which usually can't be used every turn.
> 
> Detachment 'ork horde'. HQ, three troops, elite, fast attack, heavy support, fortification and Lord of War. Gives Greenskin Hordes and Boss of the Waaagh! Not sure if 'elite, fast attack and heavy support' was meant to mean one of each is compulsory.
> 
> Nothing else new, I think.


----------



## Zion

Dakka brings us more images from the next WD:


----------



## ntaw

Multi part guns! Very cool.


----------



## morfangdakka

Oh nice new guns that will find their way into many models hands in my army.


----------



## Zion

This exists now: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Nobz-im-naut

Here's the product description:


> “It’s alwayz da same, be ‘em ‘Oomies or da Chaos ladz wiv da spikes. They’z busy defendin’ der nice little world when suddenly they’z realise da big old shadow of a ‘naut is bearing down on ‘em. Naturally they’z expect to be squished. So it’s a ‘orrible surprise when da boss ‘n’ da Nobz burst out da belly and hack ‘em to bitz.” - Beware ‘nauts bearing Nobz
> This collection includes 1 Gorkanaut / Morkanaut, 5 Nobz and 1 Warboss with Attack Squig.


----------



## Zion

So who wants to paint a Morkanaut?


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Zion said:


> This exists now: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Nobz-im-naut
> 
> Here's the product description:


LOL last ditch effort to clear out stocks of that Warboss before a multi kit drops?


----------



## mrknify

d3m01iti0n said:


> LOL last ditch effort to clear out stocks of that Warboss before a multi kit drops?


I thought great deal then realised I was on american site. Canadian site not such a good deal.... the gork /mork walker combo is 100$ differance from american to canadian. I feel ripped off.


----------



## Fire Lord

Anyone hear the rumor about looted wagons getting axed? Hope it's not true. My son is starting orks.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Ugh I wouldnt like that. Ive got one of my left over Black Templar Rhinos waiting to get looted.


----------



## Moriouce

Fire Lord said:


> Anyone hear the rumor about looted wagons getting axed? Hope it's not true. My son is starting orks.


Realy hope not! That is what my Heavy Support consist off!


----------



## morfangdakka

Fire Lord said:


> Anyone hear the rumor about looted wagons getting axed? Hope it's not true. My son is starting orks.


I don't see this happening. Orks have always looted vehicles from other races so while the rules and ability use them may change in the new dex. I can't see them getting rid of looted vehicles as that would totally change what orks are. It would also be bad from a business stand point since ork player buy vehicles from other races just to loot them. 

It would suck though as I just finished looting three vehicles.


----------



## Bindi Baji

morfangdakka said:


> It would also be bad from a business stand point since ork player buy vehicles from other races just to loot them.


and for this reason alone I can't even imagine them doing it................


----------



## nowherewefeartotread

I can't see them being rid of looted wagons at all, I have a heavily converted Leman Russ and Kustom Rhino with 3/4 of an Earthshaker cannon run through it. They would lose far too much, as we all know GW is all about keeping their pockets full.

Has there been any word on the new Codex yet? Still holding out hope for a universal 6+ FNP! :good:


----------



## Da Joka

nowherewefeartotread said:


> Has there been any word on the new Codex yet? Still holding out hope for a universal 6+ FNP!


That has been pretty much debunked. The Flashgitz rules in this Newest White Dwarf makes no mention of it... unless that is what Mob Rule does now, which is rather unlikely.


----------



## Zion

BoW claiming some things about the upcoming codex:



> 120 points for 2 Meganobz and *a Boss Meganob*
> 
> WS4 BS2 St4 T4 W2 I3 A3 LD7 SV2+
> 
> Special Rules:
> *'ere we go*
> Furious charge
> Mob rule
> (No mention of slow and purposeful)
> 
> May add Up to 7 additional Meganobz to a unit at 40 points per model.
> 
> *Power Klaw and twin linked shoota can be replaced by two kill saws*
> 
> Twin linked shoota can be replaced with kombi weapons (Rokkit launcher or Skorcha)
> 
> *Any model can take a boss pole*
> 
> Unit can take Trukk or Battlewagon as dedicated transport.


----------



## Zion

Compilation of rumors by Natfka:


> *via an anonymous source on Faeit 212*
> In the back of the WD is says "White Dwarf 20: Da orks get shooty (Im guessing big guns kit) Famous WAAAGHS and Hall of fame." So the Next WD seems uneventful really. The codex is no longer available online so that should mean roughly 2 weeks till the nex DEX which isnt new rumors.​ *via Beasts of War*
> new ork Formations inside the ork Dex and the stompa will be in the book.​We’ve been hearing on the grape vine that Looted Vehicles might be going from the upcoming Ork Codex and with that in minds we thought we’d see what you’re favourite vehicles were to bosh together for the glory of your Warboss and the Waaaaaaaagh!​120 points for 2 Meganobz and a Boss MeganobWS4 BS2 St4 T4 W2 I3 A3 LD7 SV2+Special Rules:'ere we goFurious chargeMob rule(No mention of slow and purposeful)
> May add Up to 7 additional Meganobz to a unit at 40 points per model.Power Klaw and twin linked shoota can be replaced by two kill sawsTwin linked shoota can be replaced with kombi weapons (Rokkit launcher or Skorcha)Any model can take a boss poleUnit can take Trukk or Battlewagon as dedicated transport.​Formation - 'ork warband' - warboss, mek, unit of nobs, six boys mobs, one unit of grots. Gives Boss of the Waaagh! Greenskin Hordes and Stampede rules.
> Boss of the Waaagh! Lets you re-roll your warlord trait if taken as a primary detachment.
> Greenskin Hordes. "Evey unit with ten or more models in the detachment gains the Hammer of Wrath special rule... and in every assault phase in which is successfuly charges an enemy unit the dice rolled for it's charge range in ten or more before modifers..." The wording here is confusing; not sure if it means that Hammer of Wrath only works if you roll ten or more, or if there was another rule which got cut out.
> Stampede! If the formation's warboss is your warlord, he can use his Waaagh! special rule each and every turn after the first. This implies that warbosses have a special rule called 'Waaagh!' which usually can't be used every turn.
> Detachment 'ork horde'. HQ, three troops, elite, fast attack, heavy support, fortification and Lord of War. Gives Greenskin Hordes and Boss of the Waaagh! Not sure if 'elite, fast attack and heavy support' was meant to mean one of each is compulsory.​ *via an anonymous on Faeit 212*
> There were 7 pre-orders listed on the GW site before they were taken down. Product numbers were up for them, and not necessarily the names or any other information except for the Nobzanaut bundle which was revealed at this link.
> http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Nobz-im-naut
> bundle with a Gork/Morkanught, 5 nobs and a warboss with attack squig $152.25​ *via an anonymous source on Faeit 212*
> LOOTED VEHICLES ARE NO MOREOrks get the AM & NID treatment with codex entries deleted for good.​ *via Bols Lounge*
> Ork Buggies
> BS:3 (Grot Gunners)
> AV and HP unchanged
> +5pts apiece
> As wide as the Trukk model, but half the length
> Ork Trukk-style tires
> Hot-rod engine with oversized engine piping along the sides
> Turret-gunner is seated behind the driver
> Multiple weapon options including:
> Supashoota (linked)
> Rokkit launcha (linked)
> Heavy Flamer (linked)
> Big Guns
> There is contradictory chatter about a "Flakk" anti-air option for the Big Guns​


----------



## mrknify

Looted vehicles just became death rolla battle wagons. Just and a rolla.


----------



## morfangdakka

good looted vehicles were lost in 2008. The current looted vehicles weren't that good so not a big loss.


----------



## Zion

From the Grot Orderly blog:


> Today I got a bit of news for you that you will drop your pants down. This time my little Grot didn't take any photos, just used his big brain to memorize stuff, so... him being a Grot, take it with a pinch of salt, but knowing how close we are to the release: don't take too much. Anyhow, this weekend (13th June) we will see a new model of Big Mek model (as I wrote couple posts below) with Shokk Attack Gun. The model will be 100% plastic and will cost us 20 pounds / 35 dollars. Additionally we will get a new artillery unit. A Ork Mek Gun with six Gretchin crew. From the parts in the box we will be able to make Smasha Gun, Traktor Kannon, Bubble Chukka, Mega-Kannon. We don't know anything more about it, but I can guess this will swap the old artillery kits. Price: 25 pounds / 38 dollars.


He's gotten images of the WD early in the past so this may be true.


----------



## Zion

More WD leaks!


----------



## Zion

Oh, and two more:


----------



## Moriouce

Must have! These looks great and I can't wait to get my hands on sum! A mixed battery for the lulz of it!


----------



## Da Joka

Dat Smasha Gun


----------



## Roganzar

Just in time.
I was just wondering where the Big Mek was. I like how that git looks. Planning on loading him with a trophy pole using the two extra masks from the Imperial Knight I got a few weeks ago.
Will be expanding my boyz gear soon I think.


----------



## MidnightSun

So 30pts each for Str8 Plasma Cannon Artillery, with 3pt crewmen? And the models looks like they can be made out of essentially anything?

Yeah, I think I may be bringing nine of these.










And yeah, 30pts for a Skyfire Krak Missile artillery that causes a Grounding check with a -3 Penalty on any Glance or Pen?


----------



## d3m01iti0n

If I remember correctly, there is an entry in the Apoc book that states that Orkz can take ANYBODYS vehicle with the appropriate rules as long as it is suitibly Orked out. That should stand in for unbound Looted vehicles.


----------



## Woodzee316

yep, I think my Kanz might sit on the shelf for awhile. 3 traktor kannons (finally have something else to shoot fliers with and now can use the lootas for other things), 3 mega kannons and with a gorkanaught there is the heavy slots filled. maybe even run the big gunz in 4 per unit.

hanging for the new codex.


----------



## Moriouce

You can take big gunz in units of five. Now in the batrep armylist, in the latest white dwarf, it looked like deff dreads where in units of two and killa kans in units of six. But In the acctual battle they fought as normal. Killa kans in squads of three and deff dreads by themselves. But it would be intresting to see increased squad sizes for more units in the dex.


----------



## Zion

Mek-Gunz and new Big Mek are available for pre-order. Here are the Mek Gunz (note: they do not make the old Big Gunz models, so those, while being options in the codex and unit, are not replaced by this kit):
Kustom Mega-Kannon:









Bubblechukka:









Traktor Kannon:









Smasha Gun:









And the Big Mek:


----------



## Einherjar667

I am a total sucker for crewed mech units. Those are really really cool.


----------



## Moriouce

GW just saved me from more unpainted stuff. With that pricetag I'll wait until they start turning up on eBay.


----------



## morfangdakka

I like the look of the new big guns. It is cool that they brought back the old 2ed. bubblechucked and smashagun. Someone was going old school with those. but I will either convert my own or wait for ebay with their current price tag but I think I will be fielding 6 of them or more in a squads.


----------



## Zion




----------



## Zion

And some more:


----------



## Jacobite

I quite like that Painboy, looks twisted and it's a nice sculpt. Only thing that lets it down is the rather oversized hand even by ork standards, still I wouldn't say no to it.


----------



## Da Joka

Jacobite said:


> I quite like that Painboy, looks twisted and it's a nice sculpt. Only thing that lets it down is the rather oversized hand even by ork standards, still I wouldn't say no to it.


Wasn't there a rumor that they could take Power Klaws now? If so it looks like that could be it


----------



## Moriouce

Puuh! Looted wagons is still there. No loss in transport, point reduction, loss of boomgun. But hey, might get stat-changesto the killkannon! My own looted wagon just got 38p cheaper.


----------



## Woodzee316

how the hell do they justify there pricing codex $49.50 US $83 AU conversion rate of $49.50 to AU is $53 (rounding up). well looks like i'll be buying from overseas again. fuck you GW

/end rant


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Ive already got a Painboy, Grotsnik, and a Big Mek. Where is the Warboss and Meganobz? KFF Mega Mek please he is in the BRB.


----------



## Zion

Woodzee316 said:


> how the hell do they justify there pricing codex $49.50 US $83 AU conversion rate of $49.50 to AU is $53 (rounding up). well looks like i'll be buying from overseas again. fuck you GW
> 
> /end rant


GW's pricing for Australia hasn't been that clean in a long time (part of the problem is how expensive employees in your country are from what I understand. Yes, the cost of living is higher, but so is your base wage rate).


----------



## Einherjar667

Woodzee316 said:


> how the hell do they justify there pricing codex $49.50 US $83 AU conversion rate of $49.50 to AU is $53 (rounding up). well looks like i'll be buying from overseas again. fuck you GW
> 
> /end rant


I'd wager it's more Australia's doing that it is GW's doing.


----------



## Woodzee316

I'm all good now had my rant. i try and support my local store as the guy who works there is a great bloke and always helpful. i don't mind it when there is like $10 - $20 dollars difference in pricing on the models and minis for the larger ticketed items such as the orkanaut $105US as opposed to $115AU. things like that don't bother me as it helps out our local store. i'll just pick and choose what i buy from OS and what i buy here in Australia.

anyhow i digress from the thread.

Back on topic 

i don't think the 3 point reduction on the looted wagon is worth the trade off for the boom gun. not to mention i'll have to remodel my looted wagons now.


----------



## Zion

Pulled this from Dakka:

From a German WD translated:


> "Green Mob: Orkmoral is working completely different in the new codex. Whenever a mob of orks don't pass a moral or pinningcheck they have to roll on the green mob table. this can cause some radical consequences (from fleeing to figthing each other).
> Because Andy bought every of his mobs a bosspole, he was able to reroll on the green mob table and changed the result several times to a 1 'born to fight'. This was good for Andy, because this keeps his boys till the bitter end of the fight. (In the end they want to have the loot, does matter if some of them die?) This really changed the game, because one or two brave ork-warriors bound whole tides of tyranids in close combat."


Another source about what's in the next WD:


> Content of the Warboss edition is:
> 
> Codex: Orks
> Supplement Codex Waaagh! Ghazkull
> 
> Ork Data Cards
> Artbook
> And some orky objective markers


From the Grot Orderly Blog:


















> CODEX
> There will be two versions of the codex. First is going to be the normal one, and it will cost us 30 pounds. The quality will match other latest GW codices, high quality paper and hard bound.
> The other version is called the Warboss Edition and is going to be a limited edition. Apart from the normal codex in another blurb, second book with stories on famous Waaaghs of different Warbosses and 8 cards with some artwork. On top of that we will receive six objective tokens. It will cost us 100 pounds.
> 
> The new dex will have an Ork specific FOC, 9 Troops slots and 3 HQ. Additionally it will be the first codex to sport new layout of Dataslates for each unit. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> DATA CARDS
> Together with the codex we will have new cards released with Ork specific psychic powers and 36 objective cards, again, Ork specific. The cards will cost us 5 pounds.
> 
> BIG MEK
> Another week, another mini. This time we are getting a Big Mek model. There are no words about him taking a Kustom Force Field, but there will definitely be enough bits left over from this set. 13 pounds.
> 
> PAINBOY
> 
> Another new model is new Painboy. No words about bike version, but I think that with some conversion skills there should be no problem. 15.50 pounds.
> 
> And in the following issue we should be getting new Mega Nobz! Finally! Who else might be called the biggest orks? I bet the boxset will cost us the same as the Ogryns boxset, 28.50 pounds. There will be an option to build three Nobz or two and a Warboss.


----------



## Woodzee316

that green mob rule seems like a throwback to the old madboyz rules from wayback. so I wonder if that is going to replace the "mob rules" and the orks will no longer be fearless in mobz of more than ten. 

looking forward to new style that the orks are going to have nine troops choices instead of six, so i'm gonna have to get another 90 orkz.

and I only just finished painting all of my boyz. :biggrin:


----------



## Moriouce

I guess some of the radical concequenses may be positive for the orks. I'm looking forward to this, just a few days now!


----------



## mayegelt

Zion said:


>


Anyone else notice that the Unit Comp is 1 Gorkanaut...


----------



## Zion

mayegelt said:


> Anyone else notice that the Unit Comp is 1 Gorkanaut...


Yes, I believe that to just be an error though.


----------



## mrknify

Heh. Put some wheels on a landspeeder, add a deff rolla and your rockin.


----------



## Achaylus72

mayegelt said:


> Anyone else notice that the Unit Comp is 1 Gorkanaut...


Or a lack of proof readers.:crazy:


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Unless that is fixed or FAQd then Ill be running a Gorkanaut for those points with the available options.


----------



## Zion

d3m01iti0n said:


> Unless that is fixed or FAQd then Ill be running a Gorkanaut for those points with the available options.


It doesn't have the statline, unit type, options, wargear, or transport capacity of a Gorkanaut. You'd be throwing down an open topped AV11 vehicle that's around the size of a Knight on the table. It'd be dead by turn one.

Better to just write it off as an error and built yourself a looted wagon.

EDIT: From Dakka:


----------



## Moriouce

Killkannon has S8! Now I hope the range is 36 then my Looted wagons has lost None of their killing capacity, only point cost! I'll be looking to add some of the new models once the codex drops. Just don't know which yet.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

BoLS has the (apparent) rules leak in full. Unfortunately Im work blocked otherwise Id post it up. Had a quick glance over and I can say it looks pretty good (except the Deffrolla nerf).


----------



## mayegelt

Quote BOLS stuff
-----

Ghaz is a LOW.
No Wazdakka, no Zogwort.
HQs listed as
Big mek, Zagstruk (!!!), Badrukk (We knew that was coming), Grotsnik, Mek (Not big mek), Painboy, Warboss, Weirdboy.

-----

Megas, they can take up to 9 in a unit, and 1 Boss Meganob. Any model may replace their twin-linked shoota and power klaw with two killsaws

-----

Buggys don't get new weapons, do get Grot Riggers at 10 points.

-----

Not seen anything about FNP at all yet.

-----

Grot riggers don't just work for IWND on 'nauts, any vehicle that has them, but cost per vehicle seems to differ. 20 to put them on a 'naut. BW don't seem to have the option.

-----

Looks to be a lot more options with selecting wargear for meks
"A Big Mek may take items from the Mek Weapons, Melee Weapons, Runts & Squigs, Orky Know-wots and/or Gifts of Gork and Mork lists."

-----

Mob rule is replaced by the D6 roll, yes.


*Ork Morale Chart*

D6 Result
1
If the unit is locked in combat, it passes the Morale check or Pinning test. If the unit is not locked in combat, it fails.

2-3 
If the unit includes one or more Ork characters (including Independent Characters), it suffers D6 Strength 4 AP- hits, and is then treated as if it had passed the Morale check or Pinning test.

4-6 
If the unit has 10 or more models, it suffers D6 Strength 4 AP- hits, and is then treated as if it had passed the Morale check or Pinning test. The hits are Randomly Allocated. If the unit has fewer than 10 models, it fails the Morale check or Pinning test.

-----

Kustom Mega Slugga is a thing.
A Big Mek with mega armour can take one of the following
- Tellyport blasta
- Kustom force field

-----

*Relics:*

_Gifts of Gork and Mork_

Da Dead Shiny Shoota
Da Finkin’ Kap
Da Fixer Upperz 
Da Lucky Stikk
Headwoppa’s Killchoppa
Warboss Gazbag’s Blitzbike

-----

Boarding Planks is partially true. Disembarking an open topped vehicle adds +2 to charge distance.

-----

Tellyporta blasta is the back mouned thing I've been describing and seems... uh, situational at best? Very short range weapon but causes instant death on a 6 wound. Rolling a 6 on AP causes a penetrating hit regardless of AV.

-----

Killkannon did not change 

-----

Attack squig nerfed to 1 reroll in melee per turn

-----

Tankbustas can shoot at whatever they like, and Bustas and Burnas can take dedicated trukks

-----

Kommandos get Stealth now, thats nice.. and they didnt see a point hike like burnas and tankbustas

-----

Ramshackle got clobbered.. 6+ save when you take a pen, if successful downgrade to glance

-----

Buggies in units of 5, gained outflank and a minor point decrease.

-----

Snikrot is not HQ, effectively works like before when you add to Kommandos. Listed Elite. No slot if you bring Kommandos. He has Ambush and it gives Shrouded instead of Stealth the turn they arrive... still no charge from Reserves

-----

Codex pic of Buggy is the same old 2nd ed era model..

-----

Killkannon still lowers transport on BW

-----

Deffrolla gains AP4 and loses half the hits

-----

Lootas HS and cheaper

-----

Kans come in 6 packs, LOL

-----

*D6 Warlord Trait*
*1 Prophet of the Waaagh!:* Mork (or possibly Gork) has chosen this Warlord for greatness, and every Ork under his command knows it.
The Warlord gains the Waaagh! special rule. If the Warlord already has the Waaagh! special rule then, in addition to the usual effects, all friendly models with the ’Ere We Go! special rule gain the Fearless special rule when he calls a Waaagh!, until the start of their next turn.

*2 Bellowing Tyrant: *This Warlord is an unholy terror, a roaring lunatic whose every (very loud) word is law.
The Warlord, and all friendly units with the Orks Faction within 12" of him, re-roll failed Morale checks and Pinning tests.

*3 Like a Thunderbolt!: *This Warlord is a master of the all-out, no-holds-barred, headlong charge into battle.
The Warlord, and all friendly units with the Orks Faction within 12" of him, can re-roll all the dice when determining Run moves or charge range.

*4 Brutal but Kunnin’: *This Warlord has a sneaky streak a mile wide and knows just where to hit his foes.
The Warlord can re-roll one failed To Hit or To Wound roll each turn.

*5 Kunnin’ but Brutal:* The Warlord knows when to roll with a punch, and can shrug off the hardest blows.
The Warlord can re-roll one failed armour or invulnerable saving throw each turn.

*6 Might is Right: *Made of muscle and aggression, this Warlord is the embodiment of the Orks’ warlike nature.
The Warlord receives +1 to the Strength characteristic on his profile.

-----

If you take an Ork Warband detachment, you can Waaaagh every turn after the first:
Warband is a special formation that gets to Waaaagh every turn. Have to take 1 Warboss, 1 Mek, 1 Nobs or Mega Nobs, and 6 boyz mobs for it

-----

Stompa is in, is a Super Heavy, BW has gone up by 20 points.

-----

Mek is a different HQ to a Big Mek, not an upgrade.

-----

Lootas and Burmas can still upgrade to Meks. (Nauts filled with burnas and meks is go).

-----

Yeah Lootas 5 points cheaper than previous base unit.

-----

Burna Boyz are 5 points more expensive for base unit.
1 Boss Nob per bike unit, 15 bikes total (Including Nob).
Yes, Warbike seems to be optional wargear for some models.

-----

So in the wargear section there is the Orky Know-Wots. Boss poles, Cybork body, Gitfinda and... Warbike. Warbike cannot be taken by a model with Mega Armour. 

-----

Warboss WAAAGH! isn't every turn, (Not sure where that came from) but it allows all friendly units made up entirely of models with the ’Ere We Go! special rule, to charge in the assault phase even if they ran that turn.

------------------------------

There ya go.


----------



## Zion

Codex pre-order is live.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Looks legit and sounds insanely awesome. Ill worry about Nauts later but I am DEFINITELY getting on the Snikrot/Kommandos train. It looks like theyre are definitely pushing hordes on this one.


----------



## mrknify

No wonder it costs so much minimum wage in Britain is 6.50£ about 18$ canadian.


----------



## morfangdakka

Looks like my footslooger army is going to get a lot better in this edition.


----------



## Moriouce

Yupp, 6 mobs of boys that waaagh every turn and can make it into CC very fast. If they have the ere we go-rule, that will say. 

Shrouded when arriving from reserves should scare alot of enemies to shift their army away or pour tons of shooting at one unit. 

Mek lists with a legion of kans and other weird constructions and weapons should be fun to see.

This will be my first ever pre-order as soon as the pay hits the acount.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

The Mek relic looks to be 3+ repair. Burna/Mek, BigMek+Relic, Grot IWND in a Naut is going to be hella ugly.


----------



## Da Joka

mayegelt said:


> Not seen anything about FNP at all yet.


So... My question is... if Painboyz don't give FNP... what the hell do they do??


----------



## mrknify

I really hope they do a gretchin data slate!


----------



## Zion

Da Joka said:


> So... My question is... if Painboyz don't give FNP... what the hell do they do??


Cybork Bodies maybe?


----------



## Moriouce

Zion said:


> Cybork Bodies maybe?



Maybe cybork Bodies provides FNP now instead of an ++save.


----------



## MidnightSun

Some rumour roundups have it that Cybork Bodies are 6+ Feel No Pain, yes.


----------



## Andy XXIIV

Meganob pics from the newest WD.


----------



## MidnightSun

Mega Armoured Big Mek with Kustom Force Field?

Meh, I didn't like my wallet that much anyway.

EDIT: Sorry if it's been covered, but what's the Waaaagh! Ghazghkull supplement? Any news on that? It's included in the Warboss edition, so it definitely exists, but what is it?


----------



## Zion

MidnightSun said:


> Mega Armoured Big Mek with Kustom Force Field?
> 
> Meh, I didn't like my wallet that much anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if it's been covered, but what's the Waaaagh! Ghazghkull supplement? Any news on that? It's included in the Warboss edition, so it definitely exists, but what is it?


I assume it's going to be a faction specific codex supplement like the Farsight Conclave or the Black Legion books.


----------



## MidnightSun

Zion said:


> I assume it's going to be a faction specific codex supplement like the Farsight Conclave or the Black Legion books.


Well, yeah, I guessed it probably would be; I meant do we have any details on it yet? Maybe this vaunted all-Orks-get-Hammer-of-Wrath-if-you-take-the-silly-detachment rumour? That'd make me a particularly happy Ork.


----------



## morfangdakka

Damn I just need to sign over my paycheck now to GW. Deffwing megnobs army here I come. Big Mek in mega amoured yes please give me those as well.


----------



## Moriouce

Thraka is mandatory in the supplement and Orkimedes is a special character giving meganobz tellyporta know-wots. Just my theory on the supplement.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Warseer says

Ghaz supplement gives a new Warlord trait and relics section, some army wide rules if you use it and lots and lots of formations.
Some of the Relics:
4+ kff 
Axe of Ragnarork: Every model you kill gives +1str -1ap, 
Cybork body that's give 5+ fnp and Eternal warrior
A cool gun
PK that trades to a single Instant Death attack 

That axe sounds nasty. I feel like that supplement would be worth it, and I dont even mess around with such things. Well, this is my main army after all so why not?


----------



## mrknify

Looking at white dwarf 21, looted wagons as transport... amazing conversion options. I see plenty of abuse potential, especially when gw talks about them on "new today" from 25 june.
Here is the link
 http://www.games-workshop.com/en-C.../19/Rule-1-Don-t-Press-Dat?_requestid=488146


----------



## MidnightSun

d3m01iti0n said:


> 4+ kff


I fucking love my Stompa I tell you h-what


----------



## mrknify

Mega nobz up for pre-orders on gw site 73 can for 3 and a grot. Not too bad with the metal one at 30 $ can
Edit- more pre-orders up deff dread squad 100$ canadian. Cheaper for 2 then seperately!


----------



## Zion

Review is live: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/06/new-release-codex-orks.html


----------



## mrknify

Forge world update to its dread ork list http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/d/Dred_Mob.pdf


----------

